# Safari : forcer l'ouverture dans un nouvel onglet



## Moof2 (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Est-il possible de faire en sorte d'empêcher Safari d'ouvrir une page dans une nouvelle fenêtre, mais plutôt dans un nouvel onglet ?
Il me semble que firefox permet cela, mais je n'ai rien vu de tel dans les préférences de Safari.

Merci !


----------



## unfolding (12 Mars 2008)

Reegarde voir dans les preferences de safari. sinon en cliquant sur le lien maintenir la touche CMD/POMME appuyé.


----------



## tom77 (12 Mars 2008)

Moof2 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Est-il possible de faire en sorte d'empêcher Safari d'ouvrir une page dans une nouvelle fenêtre, mais plutôt dans un nouvel onglet ?
> Il me semble que firefox permet cela, mais je n'ai rien vu de tel dans les préférences de Safari.
> ...



Cela m'ennuie également. Il semblerait que certains sites obligent le lien à s'ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre, même si l'option est cochée dans les préférences. Firefox gère cela mieux que Safari.

Et le forum "Internet et réseau" gère bien mieux ce genre de topic qu'Applications !


----------



## Moof2 (12 Mars 2008)

unfolding a dit:


> Reegarde voir dans les preferences de safari. sinon en cliquant sur le lien maintenir la touche CMD/POMME appuyé.


Euh j'ai dit que j'avais pas trouvé ça dans les préférences, et tu me dis d'aller voir dans les préférences :S
Sinon pour le pomme clic, oui ça marche, mais bon je vais pas appuyer sur la pomme à chaque fois que je clique quelque part (parce que je ne sais jamais à priori si un lien va ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre).



> Et le forum "Internet et réseau" gère bien mieux ce genre de topic qu'Applications


J'ai hésité entre les deux forums en effet. Mais bon, c'est bien une application Safari


----------



## Moof2 (15 Mars 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

Je tiens à dire que je suis étonné que personne n'ait pu donner une solution :S

Je viens d'en trouver une, je la partage au cas où ça peut servir à quelqu'un : le plugin saft permet de remplacer l'ouverture dans une nouvelle fenêtre par une ouverture dans un nouvel onglet.
Il ajoute également tout plein de nouvelles options différentes que je vous laisse découvrir.


----------



## Winitri (19 Décembre 2008)

Moof2 a dit:


> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> Je tiens à dire que je suis étonné que personne n'ait pu donner une solution :S
> 
> ...




Merci.

Depuis le temps que je cherchais une soluce dans les préférences...


----------



## DeepDark (19 Décembre 2008)

Il y a aussi Glims (qui fait le même boulot que Saft) mais en gratuit...


----------



## schwebb (19 Décembre 2008)

Moof2 a dit:


> (parce que je ne sais jamais à priori si un lien va ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre)



Menu présentation &#8594; afficher la barre d'état.

Ainsi, tu vois toujours où tu vas aller juste en passant le pointeur au-dessus d'un lien: l'adresse, ainsi que la mention "dans un nouvel onglet" ou "dans une nouvelle fenêtre" s'affichent dans la barre d'état, tout en bas de la fenêtre. 

Exemple joint.


----------



## Chuck_Joris (12 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

Je déterre ce post car je viens de trouver une solution sur le net pour forcer Safari à ouvrir de nouveau onglet sans installer de plug-in.

Il suffit de copier-coller la commande ci-dessous dans le terminal.

*defaults write com.apple.Safari TargetedClicksCreateTabs -bool true*

Il faudra aussi redémarrer Safari si l'appli n'était pas quittée.

A+


----------



## dldstyle (17 Septembre 2010)

Malheureusement cette solution ne marche pas chez moi et mon Safari 5...


----------

